# TNT



## rockles (Feb 4, 2018)

I pickup up this frame today.   It has TNT stamped on the rear dropouts.  Any Info about it would be appreciated.


----------



## djpubba (Feb 4, 2018)

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/tnt/?pg=1

Nice!


----------

